# منظومة قياس اهتزاز محرك الطائرة



## عمراياد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

أ . الغرض : ​ 
تستخدم المنظومة لقياس سرعة اهتزاز هيكل المحرك والحمالة المعلق بها مع اجنحة الطائرة اثناء الاشتغال على الارض او اثناء الطيران . ​ 
ب . المكونات : ​ 
تتكون المنظومة من الاجزاء التالية :
اولا . مرسلة اهتزاز الامامية
ثانيا . مرسلة اهتزاز الخلفية 
ثالثا . مكبر اشارات 
رابعا . عداد قياس الاهتزاز 
خامسا . مصابيح التنبيه عن الاهتزاز العالي والاهتزاز الخطير ​ 

ج . مرسلة الاهتزاز ​ 
تستخدم المرسلة لارسال الاشارات الكهربائية بصيغة فولتية تتناسب طرديا مع سرعة اهتزاز حمالة المحرك من مرسلة الاهتزاز الى المكبر الالكتروتي ومنه الى عداد الاهتزاز الذي تم تدريجه بوحدات ( سرعة الاهتزاز ملم / ثا ) وكذلك الى لمبات التحذير من الاهتزاز الخطير (DANDEROUS Vibration ) و الاهتزاز العالي ( Hight Vibration( . يعتمد مبدا عمل المرسلة على قانون الحث الكهرومغناطيسي وتحويل سرعة الاهتزاز الى فولتية كهربائية تتناسب مع الاهتزاز المقاس .​ 


عند تقاطع خطوط المجال المغناطيسي للمغناطيس الثابت ( 7 ) مع اسلاك الملف ( 17 ) المثبت بقوة مع جسم المرسلة سؤدي ذلك الى ظهور قوة دافعة كهربائية ( ق د ك ) تتناسب طرديا مع مقدار الحركة النسبية لكل من المغناطيس الثابت والملف . من اهم خواص المرسلة هو قابليتها على التحسس . ​ 
يقوم المكبر الالكتروني بتكبير الفولتية الى مستوى تحسس العداد لها .
يتالف المكبر من قناتين ويتم تغذيته من الدائرة الكهربائية للطائرة بالفولتية ( 115 ) فولت تردد ( 400 ) هرتز عن طريق وحدة التغذية التي تقع داخل المكبرالالكتروني نفسه .​ 
د . مبدأ عمل المنظومة :​ 
يتلخص مبدا عمل المنظومة بقيام مرسلة الاهتزاز بارسال اشارة كهربائية تتناسب طرديا مع سرعة حركة اهتزاز بندول المرسلات الموجودة في مقدمة ومؤخرة المحرك ( هذا بالنسبة للطائرات الكبيرة اما الطائرات المقاتلة فيوجد فيها مرسلة اهتزاز واحدة فقط ) , وبعد ذلك ترسل هذه الاشارة الى وحدة التكبير حيث تكبر وترسل باتجاهين احدها الى العداد لبيان مستوى اهتزاز المحرك امام الطيار والاخرى الى المنبهات الضوئية إن كان هناك اهتزاز عالي او خطير. ​ 


ه . منظومة الفحص الذاتي : ​ 
تستخدم هذه المنظومة لتحديد صلاحية عمل المنظومة وفي الطائرات التي فيها اربع محارك فانها تتألف 
من الاجزاء التالية : 
ـــ مفتاح ذو ثمان اوضاع زائدا وضعية الفصل ( OFF ) 
ـــ اربع مصابيح صفراء اللون مقسمة الى اربع مجاميع حيث يعتبر المصباح الاول منبها عن الاهتزاز العالي في الجزء الامامي والخلقي لجسم المحرك الاول والمصباح الثاني منبها عن الاهتزاز العالي في الجزء الامامي والخلفي لجسم المحرك الثاني وهكذا ... ( بحسب اوضاع مفتاح الاختبار الموضح في الشكل ادناه)
ـــ زر الفحص الذاتي للمنظومة ​ 

خطوات تنفيذ الفحص الذاتي للمنظومة : ​ 
اولا . بعد توصيل التغذية للمنظومة نضع المفتاح ذو الثمان اوضاع على الوضعية رقم ( 1 ) ثم نضغط على زر الفحص الذاتي ( Vibration Equipment TEST ) ونراقب اضاءة المصباح الاصفر الموجود فوق هذا المفتاح الذي يدل على وجود اهتزاز عالي ( HIGHT ENG VIBRATION (في مقدمة المحرك والذي يتوهج عند بلوغ قراءة العداد
( 65 ملم / ثا ) وعند بلوغ القراءة ( 90 مام/ ثا ) سيتوهج المصباح الاحمر ( DANDEROUS Vibration ) الموجود في اللوحة الضوئية امام الطيار وبذلك نكون قد تاكدنا من صلاحية قنوات الاهتزاز الامامية ( القنوات الاولى CHANAL 1 )
ثانيا . نرفع الضغط عن زر الفحص الذاتي فتنطفئ المصابيح التحذيرية وتعود قراءة العداد الى الصفر .
ثالثا . نحول المفتاح ذو الثمان اوضاع الى الوضع ( 2 ) ونكرر نفس الاختبار الذي اجريناه بالمرة الاولى فيتكرر ظهور نفس العلامات ( أي اضاءة المصابيح الدالة على وجود اهتزاز عالي وخطير في القسم الخلفي من المحرك وتتكرر نفس قراءات العداد ) بذلك نكون قد انهينا فحص صلاحية ( القنوات الثانية CHANAL 2 ) وكذلك عمل المنظومة بالكامل . 
في حال عدم اضاءة احد المصابيح او عدم قراءة العداد قراءة صحيحة فان ذلك يعني وجود عطل في احد القنوات يجب البحث عنه وغالبا ما يكون في المكبر الالكتروني .​ 
و . استخدام المنظومة اثناء الطيران :​ 
يجب اجراء فحص دوري للمنظومة قبل الاقلاع وقبل الهبوط وكما يلي : 
اولا . بعد تشغيل المحرك على الارض قبل الاقلاع يقوم المهندس الجوي باختبار قنوات الاهتزاز وحسب تسلسل المحرك وملاحظة قراءات عداد الاهتزاز عند كل وضعية من اوضاع مفتاح الاختبار . 
ثانيا.يقوم المهندس الجوي باستخدام مفتاح الفحص اثناء الطيران وتجري عملية الاختبار كما ورد بالفقرة
( اولا ) اعلاه على ان تكرر عملية الاختبار بين فترة واخرى اثناء الطيران 
ثالثا . يجب اجراء عملية اختبار مماثلة قبل عملية الهبوط . 
بالنسبة للطائرات ذات المحرك الواحد عملية الفحص اسهل بكثير فهي تجري لمحرك واحد فقط . ​ 
د . المواصفات الفنية للمنظومة : ​ 
ـــ مجال قياس التردد يتراوح بين ( 50 ـــ 200 ) هرتز 
ـــ مجال قياس الاهتزاز يصل لغاية ( 200 ملم / ثا ) 
ـــ نسبة الخطأ في القياس تتراوح لا تزيد عن 10 % من القراءة الكلية 
ـــ تغذية المنظومة ( المكبر الالكتروني ) 115 فولت 400 هرتز و ( 27 ) فولت لمبة التحذير 
ـــ التيار المستهلك من قبل المنظومة لا يزيد عن ( 0.7 ) امبير 
ـــ تعمل المنظومة بشكل اعتيادي ضمن درجات حرارة تتراوح بين ( + 60 الى ـــ 60 ) م0 وبرطوبة قصوى لا تزيد عن ( 98 % ) 
ـــ الوزن الكلي للمنظومة بحدود ( 8.2 ) كغم ​ 
واود ان اضيف الى الموضوع جزء من لوحة العدادات الخاصة بمراقبة عمل المحرك في الطائرة A-340 والتي يظهر في ( الصف الخامس من الاعلى ) عدادات الاهتزاز الرقمية .​ 


:56:​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخوان مشرفوا قسم هندسة الطيران المحترمين
السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الموضوع من تأليفي ... وقد نشرته في منتديات خط الطيران 
فاطالب من العضو الفعال ( عمر اياد )!!! اما باضافة كاتب الموضوع ومصدره واما ساقدم شكوى الى ادارة المنتدى لحذف الموضوع وتوجيه تنبيه له بعدم السطو على جهود الاخرين دون اية اشارة 
حسب علمي هذه قوانين كل المنتديات 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي واحترامي 
​


----------



## عمراياد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

عيني استاذ عماد ابو سطو الجهود 

الموضوع موجود في 7 مواقع 

منها هاذين الموقعين 

http://eng2all.com/vb/t13354.html 

http://wwww.startimes2.com/f.aspx?t=19992516


فـ الى من انسب الموضوع ... ؟ 

فـ على كيفك ويانه الفكرة هي ليست موضوعك او موضوعي وانما الفكرة هي الاستفادة من الموضوع للجميع

والخاطرك راح اكتب الموضوع منقول 


وشكرا لك على التنويه بارك الله بك


----------



## عماد المشهداني (11 نوفمبر 2009)

عمراياد;1349213 قال:


> عيني استاذ عماد ابو سطو الجهود
> 
> الموضوع موجود في 7 مواقع
> 
> ...


اخي العزيز اود ان اوضح لك الاتي :
نحن مع الاستفادة ولولم تكن غايتنا فائدة الناس لما نشرته اصلا في النت لكن ان انقل موضوع من مكان ما دون الاشارة الى كاتبه او المصدر الذي اخذته منه فهذا غير صحيح وهو نوع من انواع السطو على جهود الاخرين واذكرك بالاية الكريمة :
( لاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْرَحُونَ بِمَا أَتَواْ وَّيُحِبُّونَ أَن يُحْمَدُواْ بِمَا لَمْ يَفْعَلُواْ فَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّهُمْ بِمَفَازَةٍ )
اما قولك ان الموضوع منشور في سبعة مواقع فهذا يفرحنى الا انه اسمح لي ان اقول لك انهم وقعوا في نفس الخطا الذي وقعت فيه انت ولا حظ تواريخ نشرهم للموضوع جميعها بعد تاريخ نشري له واليك رابط الموضوع الاصلي وقد كتبته ونشرته بتاريخ 4 / 4 / 2009 واتحدى اي منهم ان يذكر اسم مصدر الكتاب الاجنبي الذي اخذ منه الموضوع :

​ *كيف يتم قياس الاهتزازات الحاصلة في محارك الطائرات** ‏(




**1**2** )*
​*يجب علينا جميعا ان نحاقظ على الامانة العلمية ونعود انفسنا على ذلك
تقبل تحياتي 

*


----------



## عمراياد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

ماشي اخي اعتذر لك ولو القصد من نقلي للموضوع هو ليس تنسيبه لي وانما لتعم الفائدة على جميع رواد هذا المنتدى الذي جمعنا بغير ميعاد

واحسبهه عليه
بس على كيفك ويايه يمعود ضربت بي مثل آيه قرآنيه وشبهتني بأهل الكتاب ...!!!
بعد شويه وتقوم عليه الحد


*ربنا يسامحنا اجمعين *​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (12 نوفمبر 2009)

عمراياد قال:


> ماشي اخي اعتذر لك ولو القصد من نقلي للموضوع هو ليس تنسيبه لي وانما لتعم الفائدة على جميع رواد هذا المنتدى الذي جمعنا بغير ميعاد
> واحسبهه عليه
> بس على كيفك ويايه يمعود ضربت بي مثل آيه قرآنيه وشبهتني بأهل الكتاب ...!!!
> بعد شويه وتقوم عليه الحد
> *ربنا يسامحنا اجمعين *​


*حياك الله اخي عمر 
بارك الله فيك اخي الغالي 
لم اقصد تشبيهك باهل الكتاب ابدا لان الايات القرانية ( ثابتة النص متحركة المعنى ) واغلب معاني الايات في القران الكريم لم يقصد بها التخصيص بل الاطلاق في المعنى لتكون عبرة لجميع الناس 
شكرا لردك الانيق الذي ينم عن خلقك الراقي
ستبقى اخا عزيزا ... تقيل خالص تقديري واحترامي مع اطيب التحيات
*​


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمراياد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين لمروركم العطر


----------

